# ARGC Dr Taranassi and the BBC TV case closed!!



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Here is the link to the case closure of The ARGC Dr T and the BBC

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/worldnews/article-1191490/BBCs-1m-backdown-libel-fight-IVF-doctor.html
( Times online)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/5477873/BBC-to-pay-1m-over-Mohamed-Taranissi-libel-battle.html

( Telegraph)


----------

